# Prime Rib roasting pan question



## oldrustycars (Dec 20, 2009)

I want to get a standing rib roast to make for Christmas. Recipes I see all call for a metal roasting pan. Can I use my big Pyrex dish? The roast is a bit of a splurge, as I'm out of work, and I'd rather not buy another cooking accessory if I can avoid it. Thanks.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 20, 2009)

It makes little difference what vessel you use as long as it can safely withstand the heat required for cooking. Pyrex, in place of metal for roasting is just fine.

The difference comes when it's time to make gravy or release the fond (little dark bits of roast and juices left behind in the pan after baking. In order to make gravy, a liquid, such as wine, is added to the hot pan, usually followed by flour and is placed directly on the stove burner for further cooking and thickening. *You cannot do that with Pyrex!!!* You cannot add any liquid to it, nor place it on the burner of a stove! The thermal shock (fast change of temperature) will shatter the Pyrex!

Most supermarkets sell disposable heavy aluminum foil roasting pans for just a few dollars. It may be worth the expense to you, as well as being easy to clean afterward - (you simply throw it away.)

One trick I learned in order to keep the disposable from burning while placed directly on the stove burner(s), is to put it on an old cookie/baking sheet first and heat that (on medium low) with the displosable pan on top. I keep an old blackened, stained cookie sheet for occasions just like that - among others.


----------



## Constance (Dec 20, 2009)

Your pyrex dish will work fine.


----------



## danpeikes (Dec 20, 2009)

Pyrex will work fine but like selkie said you will have trouble making the sauce.  I have been using a large soup pot if you aldeary have on of those I suggest using that and you can put it over the stove as well.


----------



## oldrustycars (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I was aware of the limits with Pyrex when it comes to making the gravy, I've just scraped it in the past. Or cheated with some store bought broth for a little extra.


----------

